# Why is Greco Roman wrestling considered the best form of wrestling for MMA?



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I've often heard people and fighters say that Greco Roman wrestling is better than freestyle wrestling, Judo and even BJJ for grappling in MMA. I've often heard it but I have never had anyone explain why. Anybody care to share?


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

hmm i've never heard someone say greco roman is the best grappling art. to be honest, i don't think there is a best single art, it all depends on the fighter himself and how he utilizes it in mma. fedor dominates with *****, karo has dominated alot of people with his judo and i don't need to mention gsps wrestling. 


theres no doubt that greco roman is a great technique though. the likes of hendo and couture use greco roman very well. they can control their opponent in the clinch and take them down from there. couture wins most of his fights utilizing the greco roman clinch by controlling and dirty boxing his opponent.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wouldnt say its the best but it is very effective..........Lots of clinching, that goes along with Muay Thai fighters, it allow close contact fighting from the clinch....i.e..Dirty boxing, plus it keeps your opponent close to you so there are a variey of sweeps and tosses to utilize from that position.........


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well Randy Couture has often said that he did Greco Roman Wrestling specifically for MMA. Other wrestlers turned MMA fighters have said the same thing. I guess it makes sense though, specially the whole clinch game. You don't really have to change your stance or base much with Greco Roman wrestling, so yeah, makes a little bit more sense now that i have thought about it properly


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

You could argue that Greco is better because you don't have to shoot and leave yourself open to a knee or an uppercut. Clinching before bringing the fight to the mat is a more conservatice way of doing things.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

ID06 said:


> You could argue that Greco is better because you don't have to shoot and leave yourself open to a knee or an uppercut. Clinching before bringing the fight to the mat is a more conservatice way of doing things.


^This, and also that Greco-Roman is a good base for dirty boxing.


The Dark Knight said:


> better than freestyle wrestling, Judo and even BJJ


I wouldn't compare wrestling with BJJ. They focus on different aspects of the game.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Greco Fighters*

Well look at guys like Randy Couture, Dan Henderson and Matt Lindland in his prime! All of them were greco wrestlers and have done pretty good in MMA!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

because a talented sprawler with good knees and hands can quickly end a fight against a guy who specializes in leg shoots. a strong greco clinch artist does not really subject himself to the same danger. and one who excels in dirty boxing can be at a major advantage while attempting a clinch takedown.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

ID06 said:


> You could argue that Greco is better because you don't have to shoot and leave yourself open to a knee or an uppercut. Clinching before bringing the fight to the mat is a more conservatice way of doing things.


Good post, terrible avatar. It's much easier to box your way into a clinch or closer takedown game instead of shooting and searching for doubles, ankle picks, high crotch, etc. Couture's takedowns against Gonzaga and Liddell (1) are good examples


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> *Good post, terrible avatar.* It's much easier to box your way into a clinch or closer takedown game instead of shooting and searching for doubles, ankle picks, high crotch, etc. Couture's takedowns against Gonzaga and Liddell (1) are good examples


 
LMAO........:happy01:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Good post, terrible avatar. It's much easier to box your way into a clinch or closer takedown game instead of shooting and searching for doubles, ankle picks, high crotch, etc. Couture's takedowns against Gonzaga and Liddell (1) are good examples


I get what you are saying, but doesn't freestyle wrestling also involve a bit of Greco Roman work? Being from the UK, I don't know that much about wrestling, but I would have thought that freestyle is a major advantage because it gives you more versatility in takedowns and throws, so that being well versed in going for the legs and upper body keeps your opponent guessing.


----------



## LegTrip (Jul 21, 2009)

No, Grec-Roman is often heralded as the best wrestling type for MMA but never as the best grappling art.

The best grappling art for MMA is probably catch-wrestling.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Greco*

Greco is the best grappling in MMA, excluding submission sports, because of clinch situations!


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> I get what you are saying, but doesn't freestyle wrestling also involve a bit of Greco Roman work? Being from the UK, I don't know that much about wrestling, but I would have thought that freestyle is a major advantage because it gives you more versatility in takedowns and throws, so that being well versed in going for the legs and upper body keeps your opponent guessing.


Greco and freestyle both share moves, but there are not shots in Greco. I can't begin to count the wrestlers I've caught with knees when they shot, if someone can time your shot it's lights out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mirko's Massacre*

Come to think of it at one of the Inoki-bon-ba-ye events, CroCop destroyed a wrestler!


----------



## hairgel62 (Feb 5, 2007)

you would think that Greco would be best once you get in close, but I would rather be a freestyle wrestler in mma because if your not the best striker, HOW do you get in close when your a greco guy without eating punches? id take my chances with a quick shot, and I dont think Greco includes many shots? :confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hairgel62 said:


> you would think that Greco would be best once you get in close, but I would rather be a freestyle wrestler in mma because if your not the best striker, HOW do you get in close when your a greco guy without eating punches? id take my chances with a quick shot, and I dont think Greco includes many shots? :confused02:


 
You basically throw punches and close the distance, once you do that normally you end up in the clinch and begin the process of moving you opponent against the side of the cage in this example, which in turn closes the gap and allows the dirty boxing or sweeps and tosses that make Greco Roman Wrestling so good.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*FreeStyle*

Well freestyle certainly does give a chance to shoot from far away!


----------

